# tranny help



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

If u get a Sr20DET swap on a 1995 240 sx wud u have to change the tranny also?if so, how much wud this cost?
and what if the car has 100k-170k wud i also have to replace the fuel pump, rails, etc...?
can someone giv me a decent nissan site where i can find engines, etc...
thanks
-mo


----------

